# Miscarried at 16 weeks, blood clotting disorder



## lindadonovan

I posted about this on the miscarriage forum, but wondered if there were any answers here?

Does anyone else have a blood clotting disorder, or have you taken heparin (blood thinner) during pregnancy?

I believe, although not 100% sure, that my miscarriage might have been caused by blood clots.

I tested borderline for blood clotting problems, a few years ago when I was pregnant w/my daughter, so I took heparin injections during the pregnancy. I did not take the injections the last 2 weeks of my pregnancy with her, because at that point I was testing normal for blood clotting. So my OB said I could quit taking the injections.

This most recent pregnancy (that I lost) my OB was saying I was testing normal for blood clotting, not to take heparin. So I didn't. Wound up losing the baby anyway. Is it possible the miscarriage was caused by something else, *OR *did my blood levels change really fast and start making blood clots?

I can't give up until I get answers, I won't ever stop searching for answers on why my baby died. I have a few more frozen embryos and want the best possible chance for them. Am planning to see a hematologist also.


----------



## kiki04

I have no idea hun but I am so sorry for your loss :cry: I too lost my baby at 16w6d just 2 weeks ago and have no answers. I feel your pain and it is so so sooo hard :hugs:


----------



## jojo23

im not sure hun butim waiting on my bloods to come back after being tested for this. its taking a long time though im starting to wonder if they have forgotten about me!!! really hope you get some answers hun so sorry for your loss xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daopdesign

Sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Bec L

I'm sorry for your loss. Not sure if this will help, may not be relevant, but I was on heparin for my first pregnancy (delivered at 34 weeks), but only took it post natally with my second (delivered at 36 weeks). However a friend of mine was having a lot of trouble conceiving (and ended up having multiple cycles of IVF) and was told it was linked to her blood clotting disorder. As soon as she was put on heparin she conceived and had a full term pregnancy.


----------



## MaevesMummy

lindadonovan said:


> I posted about this on the miscarriage forum, but wondered if there were any answers here?
> 
> Does anyone else have a blood clotting disorder, or have you taken heparin (blood thinner) during pregnancy?
> 
> I believe, although not 100% sure, that my miscarriage might have been caused by blood clots.
> 
> I tested borderline for blood clotting problems, a few years ago when I was pregnant w/my daughter, so I took heparin injections during the pregnancy. I did not take the injections the last 2 weeks of my pregnancy with her, because at that point I was testing normal for blood clotting. So my OB said I could quit taking the injections.
> 
> This most recent pregnancy (that I lost) my OB was saying I was testing normal for blood clotting, not to take heparin. So I didn't. Wound up losing the baby anyway. Is it possible the miscarriage was caused by something else, *OR *did my blood levels change really fast and start making blood clots?
> 
> I can't give up until I get answers, I won't ever stop searching for answers on why my baby died. I have a few more frozen embryos and want the best possible chance for them. Am planning to see a hematologist also.

Hi Lovely, So sorry you have gone through this. I have a clotting disprder that only seemed to be activated by pregnancy. Some people dont test positive for it before.
PM me if you feel it will help.
I lost my daughter fdue to persistant bleeding from placenta which caused pPROM. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I don't have any info, but I just wanted you to know how deeply sorry i am for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you get some answers.xoxoxxo


----------



## pinkpaige

hi i fell pregnant with my first daughter in 2010 who is now 15 months i found out i had blood clots on my lungs at 11 weeks and was taking the injections and the birth was fine ... then 4 months after she was born i found out i was pregnant (2011) and miscarried at about 9 weeks but the doctor and family said its most have just been too soon ... then i feel pregnant again in feb 2012 and miscarried again on valentines day but i was only about 4 weeks gone the doctor didnt know why (or wouldnt tell me) now im pregnant again and im 11 weeks gone so i didnt have a period after the last miscarriage and now i just found out im bleeding AGAIN

i too think the reason why im miscarrying is because of my blood clots or injections but my partner and mum think that my blood is too thin to hold baby but the doctor just simply wont tell me why im miscarrying just keeps saying try again but i dont want to get pregnant again if my body cant hold a baby because its hearting to miscarry 

im only 20 years of age so my clots can be the only reason why im miscarrying ...


----------



## daydreaming22

Im sorry hun :hugs: It could have been the problem, Im on baby aspirin due to late miscarriages. Are they testing the baby? Thats the only way to know for sure. The majority of miscarriages are not preventable and are a result of a genetic abnormality, which could also be the case. Take care.


----------



## nicksi27

Im so sorry for your loss its heartbreaking. I lost my baby boy at 20 weeks in feb. Pm results revealed the placenta failed possibly due to blood clotting disorder.im waiting for the results and if theyre positive ill have aspirin and heparin next time along with placental scans and probably early c section x


----------



## nicksi27

jojo23 said:


> im not sure hun butim waiting on my bloods to come back after being tested for this. its taking a long time though im starting to wonder if they have forgotten about me!!! really hope you get some answers hun so sorry for your loss xxxxxxxxxxx

Jojo i was told the tests take 12 weeks, im sure you should have had yours by now. are you taking Aspirin? x


----------

